# Need input on a "rattle" noise



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

So it's 2 weeks back with the car amd I feel there is a "rattle' under accl load. I know o have they clatter of the diesel but this seems different. It's only under load amd I can change the rattle based on throttle position aka changing load. 

Just wondering if I'm being overly sensitive I'll try to see if I can record the noise in the meantime


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Dual mass flywheel failure?

Do you hear it if you prod and let off the gas in neutral?

Very common on the diesels, although all M32 flywheels can have issues.


----------



## meatheadgn (Mar 29, 2018)

I had a rattle at part throttle and it really was loud enough that I could hear it. I cleaned my MAP sensor which was caked with EGR residue and the rattle went away. Hopefully this will be an easy fix for you also.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Mine is not dirty. Heheh


----------

